# Waterless engine cleaning



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've got this to clean, don't want to use a hose, would like a serious shine. Suggestions please, photo isn't my engine but a clean one!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

steam?


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Vinyl and Rubber Care and several microbibres will work wonders, especially with all that plastic under there too. We have done the same here if there are engines that do not get on well with water...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice too! Shouldn't be too bad mate; I found this approach worked quite well for a slightly more awkward one:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235022


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Keir said:


> steam?


Well technically... :lol:

When I was cleaning my sisters (not thoroughly I might add) I just used a spray bottle of APC a brush and some clothes, didn't really get a nice lustre shine, but it got through the grease/oil/crud.

For some safer looking bits, I did have a watering can with flower spray head to give it a quick rinse too


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Jaffa clean 1:1

Then bare bones


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for all the replies, will post some photos of actual engine tomorrow. (just home from work) have and use 303, but want the metal to really shine


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

Right this is my actual engine, you can see the oxidation on the metal, one day i want this to be concourse so all input appreciated


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I might be wrong, but I don't think that the oxidisation will come off with an engine degreaser/cleaner. You might need something like a metal polish which is a bit more abrasive.


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been searching for the name of a polish i saw on the site, there's a polish and a glaze. i thought that it was an auto finesse one but maybe not


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have begun having a good go at my 20 year old engine. 

With it being a 'proper' engine it is not made of mostly plastic. 

I tried engine cleaners, gunk and the like, with cloths, scrubbing brushes, metal brushes and all other sorts of brushes and cloths. 

On the metal on the engine. I tried some 400 grade wet and dry paper. It has come up a treat. 

I only had a quick going over last night. I will have to start moving and taking out air pipes and electrical cables to get into various nooks and crannies. 

I'll post up some pictures soon.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Light oxidisation of aluminium parts can be safely removed with a fine sandpaper.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

you'll only get those back to new by bead/sand blasting them clean.


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> you'll only get those back to new by bead/sand blasting them clean.


I'm not sure that I'm quite that obsessive yet, I think I'd settle for shiny until I polish and port it. The surface is not smooth so i think I'll have to try a brush. Would it be mental to use a drill? It should look like this


----------

